# /dev/sound erst nach 2. alsasound start [solved]

## schmutzfinger

Ich habe vor ein paar tagen endlich mal wieder einen neuen kernel gebaut, ich hab immernoch 2.6.3 benutzt. So also habe ich mir nen 2.6.8.1 gebaut, hat alles geklappt, wo ich schon einmal beim umbauen war habe ich gleich udev mitgemacht. Hat auch alles soweit funktioniert, nur hatte ich probleme mit dem sound, weil das kernelmodul seit kernel 2.6.5 wohl einen bug hat. Also habe ich mir gedacht ich lass es einfach und nehm wieder nen "alten" kernel und das gute alte devfs. So jetzt habe ich 2.6.4 mit devfs und beim booten gebe ich auch brav "gentoo=noudev" mit.

/etc/conf.d/rc

```

...

RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="yes"

....

RC_DEVFSD_STARTUP="yes"

...

```

soweit die vorgeschichte, jetzt zum problem  :Smile: 

Ich boote den rechner mit alsasound im boot runlevel.

Nur kann ich keinen sound abspielen, weil die devices fehlen (/dev/dsp, /dev/sound/dsp ...), die module sind alle geladen.

Wenn ich jetzt aber "/etc/init.d/alsasound restart" mache dann geht es plötzlich.

Wenn ich alsasound aus allen runlevels nehme und von hand starte, so muss ich das auch 2mal machen.

und bitte nicht solche tips wie:

```

echo "/etc/init.d/alsasound restart" >> /etc/conf.d/local.start

```

Last edited by schmutzfinger on Thu Sep 23, 2004 9:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## py-ro

Hi,

jo das Problem hab ich auch, udev legt die devicenodes nicht schnell genug an. Man könnte einfach ein Sleep ins Modul lade Script setzen damit udev die Zeit hat die Nodes anzulegen.

MfG

Py

----------

## schmutzfinger

Ich verwende ja gar kein udev, ich denke mal eher das udev mir irgendwas an meinem devfs kaputt gemacht hat. Ich weiss nur leider nicht was. Unter udev hatte ich die audiodevices auch nicht aber da konnte ich sie mit MAKEDEV audio erstellen, was ich komischerweise auch nach jedem boot machen musste. (von wegen tarball) naja alles in allem hab ich grad ziemlich miese laune, weil einfach nichts geklappt hat, und zudem noch was kaputt gegangen ist.

----------

## schmutzfinger

ich hatte hotplug noch im boot runlevel anstatt im default, wie für devfs üblich. also mit alsasound in boot und hotplug in default, geht alles wieder so schön wie vorher  :Smile: 

----------

